# Fishing for Grass carp in Maryland.



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

This one was not caught in MD, but it illustrates how this kind of fishing can be a ton of fun. 






This one went about 30 lbs. 

Anyone else caught any? Got my first one today, had to look it up.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

None of these to my knowledge were caught in MD.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Snagged a few at Beachwood park using mepps spinners


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

surfnsam said:


> Snagged a few at Beachwood park using mepps spinners


I got mine on an earth worm. Did yours have any size?


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

The Association at my Dad's lake in Delaware have stocked them for the purpose of algae and vegetation reduction of the lake.

You can see them frolicking on the surface during the summer months. Biggest I saw was around 30", which I caught on corn under a bobber couple years back.
No 40#er's tho. Didn't know they got that huge.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Anybody ever eat carp? I've heard of a Chinese restraurant that cooks them for their employees, I was told they cooked it sort of like spare ribs. I've also heard of grinding for fish cakes. Anyone have experience?


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Ajv5148 said:


> Anybody ever eat carp? I've heard of a Chinese restraurant that cooks them for their employees, I was told they cooked it sort of like spare ribs. I've also heard of grinding for fish cakes. Anyone have experience?


YEP, tastes like chicken....


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

It depends 100% where they live and what time of year. I've been told that carp from nice clean streams make awesome fish cakes. There are a lot of them in the out-flow of the Octoraro res.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Gorge said:


> There are a lot of them in the out-flow of the Octoraro res.


Huh, maybe that's why I always see corn on the banks there. Do you fish that spillway often Gorge?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Stinky_Pete said:


> I got mine on an earth worm. Did yours have any size?


About 10-12lbs. So many there at the time I could feel my jig bouncing off them then snag them on the dorsal fin.fun on ultra lites


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Ajv5148 said:


> Huh, maybe that's why I always see corn on the banks there. Do you fish that spillway often Gorge?


Not too much. I have seen very big bass and walleye in the pool just above the covered bridge. It's weird to see big fish in that one small spot.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

I've pulled some decent fish out of there. Also caught a white perch. I usually go downstream and catch a few smaller crappie and small large mouth. Good fun on the ultra light


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Pop-up baits:


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Not many places in MD have Grass Carp.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

when I was young and foolish and almost married, my uncle sent me a shirt. On it was a print and a caption which has been my basis for life ever since. it read..... " If You Ain't a CARP Fisherman then YOU Ain't Sh!t ".... just as true today as it was then. 30 years later... still single and still catching Carp !!!
There are a few places for grass carp but most of the time the ones people catch are Buffalo carp.... Ol' Bugle Lips !!!

I like to refer to them as " fresh water Bonefish" on a good clear reservoir or river you can sneak up on them when feeding and drop a fly in front of them and its off to the races !!!! 
And yes they can taste pretty good when caught in clean cold water... I have put them in the smoker and mix with cream cheese for a nice spread.


----------

